# New paramilitary force to battle narco gangsters in Mexico



## longknife (Dec 18, 2012)

> President Enrique Pena Nieto laid out a security strategy Monday that creates a new national force, or gendarmerie, to combat organized crime and restore law to the most distant corners of Mexico.



According to By Tim Johnson of McClatchy Newspapers as reported in Stars & Stripes @ New paramilitary force to battle narco gangsters in Mexico - Americas - Stripes


> Mexico's new president is serious about cleaning up the country's law enforcement mess. He plans to form a national force designed to fight lawlessness and the tens of thousands of homicides and missing persons.



Let's wish him luck in this effort.


----------



## waltky (Oct 9, 2015)

Mexican narco-terrorists accelerate heroin addiction in U.S....

*ISIS Threat 'Spectacular,' But Narco-Terrorists 'Accelerating at a Pace We Haven't Seen Before'*
_October 9, 2015  - Yes, radical Islamic terrorists are a threat to the homeland; but Americans are undermining themselves with their insatiable demand for illegal drugs, the Senate Homeland Security Committee was told on Thursday.  "We talk about the threat from ISIS; it's spectacular," committee member Sen. James Lankford (R-Okla.) told members of the Obama administration._


> But, he added, "Last year we had over 10,000 deaths by heroin on the streets of the United States. Hotel rooms, houses, on the streets, homes -- people quietly dying from heroin and from narco-terrorists moving into our borders, distributing this incredibly toxic substance across our nation.  "So whether it's heroin, whether it's cocaine, whether it's marijuana, whether it's methamphetamine -- it's a very strategic move that's happening, and it's extremely aggressive and seems to be accelerating at pace we haven't seen before."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## longknife (Oct 10, 2015)

The drug cartels would not exist if it were not for stupid Americans who either stuff it up their noses or shoot up on it.

Legalize it all!!!!!


----------



## shadow355 (Oct 10, 2015)

longknife said:


> > President Enrique Pena Nieto laid out a security strategy Monday that creates a new national force, or gendarmerie, to combat organized crime and restore law to the most distant corners of Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 A basic force would have to :

 1)  Receive some kind of initial military training.

 2)  Be properly equipped.

 3)  Be specifically trained for Counter-Narcotics operations, as well as fighting in a jungle and urban
environment.

 4)   Receive proper and adequate intelligence on Narcotic operations, as well as those involved with illegal drug operations.

 5)  Be able to survive. Drug Cartels have homeless people on the street, business owners, poor migrant workers.....and others whom "feed them intel".  So the Para-Military force would have to be tight knit......very tight knit, and willing to look out for each other.


  And these five points.......are just the beginning.


    Shadow 355


----------

